# Alarm! GT Treffen 2011: Termin, Anmeldung etc.



## cleiende (3. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag miteinander,

nachdem ich gerade mit dem GT-heini telefoniert habe eröffne ich diesen Thread um Terminfindung, Anmeldung und Vorbereitung fürs GT-Treffen 2011 zu kanalisieren.

Wer nicht weiss was ein GT Treffen ist schaut bitte hier:
2010
2009
2008

*Ort für 2011:* Bischofsheim /Rhön
(Voraussichtlich! Ich werde den Campingplatz erst nach der Terminfindung klarmachen)


Überzeugt?
Dann geht es weiter mit der *Terminfindung*:

Zur Auswahl stehen:
18/19 Juni
13/14 Aug
20/21 Aug
27/28 Aug
10/11 Sept (und danach kann es, wie übrigens auch sonst in der Rhön, recht frisch werden)


So, und jetzt mal nur an die, die auch wirklich *ernsthaftes* Interesse haben hinzufahren:
Wer kann wann? Bitte die Wochenenden einfach mal kurz in einem Posting auflisten hier im Thread auflisten!

*Annahmeschluß: 28.02.2011*

Bereits nach der Nennung der mögliche Termine geäußert haben sich:

GT Sassy: Bei den ersten beiden Vorschlägen bin ich raus.
Mountymaus:
Bei uns würden folgende Wochenenden in Frage kommen.
18./19.06.
13./14.08.
20./21.08.
10./11.09.
TigersClaw: August und zusätzlich: "Termin ist mir egal"
Epic2006:
18.-19.6.
20.-21.8.
Tofu100:
18./19. Juni ist, wie erwähnt, schon mit Bleistift eingetragen.
Juli ist komplett dicht.
20./21. Aug
27./28. Aug diese Termine gingen auch.
10./11. Sept

Ihr wisst was zu tun ist!


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2011)

Mögliche Termine für mich

18./19.06.
13./14.08.
20./21.08.
10./11.09.

Vielen Dank fürs Organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

voraussichtlich würden bei mir alle Termine passen, also:

18/19 Juni
13/14 Aug
20/21 Aug
27/28 Aug
10/11 Sept

VG
peru


----------



## Cad2 (5. Februar 2011)

moin, also ich würde kommen und mein bruder (tempestboy) auch. terminlich ist es relativ egal. wir richten uns nach der mehrheit obwohl uns juni am besten passen würde.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bin wie gesagt auch dabei. Terminlich bin ich erstmal flexibel.

Im Auto ist Platz für einen weiteren Mitfahrer + 1-3 Bikes.
Meine Route wird voraussichtlich ab A19 Güstrow über Berlin-Leipzig-Erfurt nach Bischofsheim führen.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Februar 2011)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> voraussichtlich würden bei mir alle Termine passen, also:
> 
> ...



So sieht es bei uns auch aus - noch ist alles frei .

Gruss Benjamin und Kerstin


----------



## mountymaus (10. Februar 2011)

Hey Steve, 
ich würde mich freuen, wenn du das mit dem T-Shirt wieder in die Hand nehmen würdest.
Hättest du denn auch schon ein Motiv dafür?
Ach ja, die Qualität vom letzten T-Shirt ist einfach


----------



## planetsmasher (10. Februar 2011)

mal ne ketzerische Frage: ist die Rhön eigtl. schon Bayern oder noch Hessen?
Ein paar eingeweihte können sich evtl. denn Hintergrund dieser Frage denken


----------



## cleiende (10. Februar 2011)

Du brauchst zumindest für die Anreise keinen Pass und kein Visum, Bischofsheim liegt in Bayern. Ein wenig weiter findet sich das Rhönhäuschen an der Grenze Bayern - Preussen oder Gersfeld in Hessen.
Für die Ausfahrten wirst dann wohl einen Pass benötigen.
(Du Frangge)


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Die Weisswurscht lasst ihr dann aber bitte tuhus


----------



## planetsmasher (11. Februar 2011)

auch wenn ich einem gepflegten Weisswurstfrühstück niemals wiederstehen könnte, würde ich wenn dann doch eher "goude Nernbercher Bradwürschd" (und für Steve ein paar Spacebars) mitbringen.
Auch wenns für Euch Nordlichter eh Perlen vor die Säue sind 
Der Hintergrund meiner Frage bezog sich aber weniger auf meine "ethnische" Herkunft sondern eher auf die Einteilung der Verkaufsgebiete bei Dorel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (11. Februar 2011)

Wie, da gomme auuu Frangge? Dann bin ich raus.

Natürlich nicht! Wie oben schon erwähnt, 18.6 und 20.8. passen bei mir.

Ich würd mich freuen, wenns dieses Jahr endlich mal klappen würde bei mir.

Gruß, Gerrit

Also Frangge, bis dann  !!!


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Februar 2011)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hey Steve,
> ich würde mich freuen, wenn du das mit dem T-Shirt wieder in die Hand nehmen würdest.
> Hättest du denn auch schon ein Motiv dafür?
> Ach ja, die Qualität vom letzten T-Shirt ist einfach



Gern doch, es sei denn, Tom möchte dieses Jahr wieder dran sein.  Irgendwie sollte ich das zeitlich schon geregelt bekommen. Für Motiv und/oder Parole hat die beschränkt vorhandene graue Grütze bisher keine freien Kapazitäten, das wird sich aber ab Montagabend wieder etwas bessern (hoffe ich)... Entsprechend sind hier natürlich Bild-/Spruchideen herzlichst willkommen. (Aber so ein paar vage Vorstellungen sind schon da.... irgendwas mir dem Rhönschaf vielleicht???) 
Ich hoffe, der Rest ist genau so zufrieden wie ihr es seid, würde mich bzw. besonders die Drucker freuen.



planetsmasher schrieb:


> [...]
> (und für Steve ein paar Spacebars)
> [...]


 
Ich sehe, du bist im Bilde!  Die Dinger sind aber auch ohne Grill .


----------



## mountymaus (12. Februar 2011)

Bitte nicht verkehrt verstehen Steve...
Habe mal gegoogelt, was Spacebars sind.
1. Spacebar auf der Tastatur...
2. Tofuwurst, die man ja sogar rauchen kann (im Bild längst abgelaufen)...


----------



## Beaufighter (12. Februar 2011)

Sodele, Schwaben muss ja auch vertreten sein. Die Augusttermine sehen bisher ganz gut aus. Juni und September geht da bei mir nicht. Sag mal gtbiker (Tewje) wie schauts bei dir aus? Soll ich dich dann von TÜ aus mitnehmen?


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Februar 2011)

Was sollte ich daran verkehrt verstehen, Insa? Ich könnte dir auch nicht mehr den Unterschied zwischen einer "gouden Nernbercher Bradwürschd", einer Weisswurscht und einer Pinkel (hmmm, Grünkohl....) erklären. Rauchen hab ich übrigens noch nicht probiert... 

Arzu, meinst du, du bekommst das Zaskar bis dahin noch fertig....  

So jetzt aber genug OT von mir. Ich fänd ja übrigens eine Parole in regionaler Mundart spannend...


----------



## Beaufighter (13. Februar 2011)

Ähhm, ich hoffe ja... Ist eins meiner Vorsätze für dieses Jahr! 
Und keine Pommes mehr in der Mensa, fragt sich was schwieriger einzuhalten ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (13. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Pommes.


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (20. Februar 2011)

Kleiner Tip um einen Termin Raus zu finden Sage ich mal das Doodle da die beste wahl ist. http://www.doodle.de

Liebe Grüße
BB


----------



## mountymaus (20. Februar 2011)

BochumBiker schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip um einen Termin Raus zu finden Sage ich mal das Doodle da die beste wahl ist. http://www.doodle.de
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> BB



Den kleinen Tip brauchen wir eigentlich gar nicht, denn
die letzten Jahre hat es auch immer ohne "Hilfsmittel" funktioniert...


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2011)

hallo zusammen

da ich spätestens ab mai beruflich sehr eingespannt sein werde, kann ich keine aussage zu den terminen machen. ich wollte nur allgemein sagen, dass der austragungsort mit der rhön (knapp 500km) doch wieder in den machbaren bereich gerückt ist. 

will heissen: wenn der termin passt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> will heissen: wenn der termin passt, bin ich dabei!



Schön zu lesen


----------



## mountymaus (21. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> da ich spätestens ab mai beruflich sehr eingespannt sein werde, kann ich keine aussage zu den terminen machen. ich wollte nur allgemein sagen, dass der austragungsort mit der rhön (knapp 500km) doch wieder in den machbaren bereich gerückt ist.
> 
> will heissen: wenn der termin passt, bin ich dabei!




Na das wird ja auch mal Zeit, dass wir uns wiedersehen...
Hoffentlich passt dir der Termin, der noch ermittelt wird.


----------



## oldman (21. Februar 2011)

bin auch dieses jahr nicht dabei, irgendwie ist mein sommerhalbjahr terminlich ziemlich dicht, im juni ein langes alpines wochenende, im august hab ich sis und noch nen alpen x, anfang september familienurlaub...


----------



## 4gethepain (22. Februar 2011)

Jungs,

ich komm vorbei bin eh in OB
bin mal gespannt

Gruß Harry


----------



## Beaufighter (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
ich ziehe meine Terminwünsche mit Juni erst mal zurück, da sind paar Dinge bei mir durcheinander gekommen. Vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem

Lieben Gruß


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> ...im august hab ich sis...



yesssssir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> yesssssir



So siehts aus!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2011)

Mensch Manni, das is doch garkein GT


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So siehts aus!



wir sollten es diesmal aber tatsächlich schaffen ein paar biere zusammen zu trinken!

moe? carsten?


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Februar 2011)

Manni, du alter Styler!!!  Aber diese On Ones gefallen mir auch verdammt gut...


----------



## Stemmel (23. Februar 2011)

Flip ist schon klasse, aber der Schoko-Crossie ist noch viel schöner!


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2011)

So! Jetzt aber los hier!! Übermorgen ist der Drops gelutscht! 
Wo ist denn der Herr Belize, der Herr Lehrer oder überhaupt Hamburg nebst Umland?!


----------



## epic2006 (26. Februar 2011)

Der Herr Belize ist im Stress, ich ruf ihn mal an. Vorgehabt hätte er es, so weit ich mich erinnere...


----------



## tomasius (27. Februar 2011)

Ich würde auch wieder zum Treffen kommen. 

Folgende Termine passen bei mir:

18./19. Juni
10./11. September

Meine Grillschürze kann ich gerne mitbringen. Hoffentlich passt sie Insa.  







Hätte noch Platz für eine Person + Rad. Fahre ab Münster/ Westfalen.

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (27. Februar 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich würde auch wieder zum Treffen kommen.
> 
> Folgende Termine passen bei mir:
> 
> ...




Schon allein wegen der "Geschenk"-Schürze würde ich dann auch den 18./19. Juni bevorzugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4gethepain (27. Februar 2011)

Bring die Lady mit
Hoffentlich gehts mit dem Termin klar


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2011)

4gethepain schrieb:


> Bring die Lady mit
> Hoffentlich gehts mit dem Termin klar



Zu einem Termin hattest Du Dich nicht konkret geäußert.


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2011)

*Ihr habt noch Zeit bis zum 6. März, 18:00.*

Bin die Woche eh auf Achse, da komme ich nicht dazu das Ganze schön auszuwerten.


----------



## lyteka (6. März 2011)

Rhön klingt interessant, war ich auch noch nicht mit dem Bike 
Mögliche Termine für mich:
18./19.06.
20./21.08.
27./28.08.


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2011)

So sieht es also aus:
Haarscharf kam der 20.08. zum Zuge.




Nicht konkrete Äußerungen (=?) wurden nicht mitgezählt. Es werden wohl 15-18 Teilnehmer sein.

Ich werde mich die Tage dann mal um den Platz kümmern, den Rest machen wir dann im Frühsommer aus.
Wer bringt was mit
Wer nimmt wen mit
Was für Touren fahren wir?
Und wer kommt tatsächlich....

*Zum Platz:*
http://www.rhoencamping.de/

*Anreise:*
Auto: A7 Fulda oder Bad Brückenau
Bahn: Fulda -> Gersfeld -> Taxi


----------



## epic2006 (6. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe! Ich freu mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. März 2011)

vielen dank christoph für die gewohnt professionelle organisation!

ich war gerade mal auf der seite - beeindruckender pool, gesellige bewohner, schnapsflaschen auf jedem zweiten foto 

das wichtigste fast vergessen: ich trage mir den termin ein versuche zu kommen!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an den Organisator.

Der Platz sieht gut aus. Der Termin passt. Ick freu mir schon aufs Treffen


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2011)

Auch von unserer Seite besten Dank für die Mühen. Termin ist notiert und wird freigehalten.


----------



## mountymaus (6. März 2011)

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf ein Wiedersehen.

Habe auch schon mal völlig unverbindlich nach der üblichen/ gemütlichen Überdachung (dem Wohnwagen) gefragt...

Natürlich auch nur wenn gewünscht.

Antwort meiner Eltern... "Kein Problem!!!"


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2011)

versus schrieb:


> beeindruckender pool, gesellige bewohner, schnapsflaschen auf jedem zweiten foto



Der Pool gehört der Stadt und ist für Camper umsonst, aber in jedem Fall solarbeheizt. Kenner wissen was das heisst....
Und die Pullen gibt es anscheinend für "30 Jahre Dauerstellplatz".


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2011)

Ich war heut mal kurz draussen und stellte mir die Frage: Ist eigentlich jetzt schon Frühsommer?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. April 2011)

Wetten ich weis die Antwort? 

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2011)

Na ja, hier zumindest bis mittag. Was danach kam war eher zum


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2011)

Erlich? 
Ich war Gestern in der Nähe von Stuutgart und hatte 25°C bei strahlenden Sonnenschein. Nur leider kein Rad dabei


----------



## cleiende (12. April 2011)

So, weiter geht es!


------------------------------
Hallo Herr xxxxxxxxx,
vielen Dank für ihre Anfrage. 
Gerne reservieren wir für sie und ihre Radler entsprechendes Areal für  9 Zelte und 1 Wohnwagen 
vom 19.8.-21.8.2011 auf unserem Campingplatz.
Für weitere Informationen, besuchen Sie bitte unsere Homepage: 
www.rhoencamping.de 
und 
www.bischofsheim.info 

Mit den besten Wünschen für einen schönen Urlaub, 

-------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2011)

Frage: stehen die Autos dann neben dem Zelt oder irgendwo auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## cleiende (12. April 2011)

Schonmal auf die Homepage geschaut?
Unter Startseite?
Was ist das für ein Objekt neben dem Zelt?

Ob das die aktuelle Platzordnung widerspiegelt kann ich Dir echt nicht sagen. Im üblichen Fall kann man das Kfz mit auf den Platz nehmen, nur bei Ankunft nachts wird dem Ruhebedürfnis Rechnung getragen und das Kfz muss bis zum nächsten Morgen draussen bleiben.

Bitte Leute, verschont mich von weiteren Fragen dieser Art.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Frage: stehen die Autos dann neben dem Zelt oder irgendwo auf dem Parkplatz?




vielleicht nehme ich dein mitfahrangebot doch noch an.
werd mich melde.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2011)

Kein Problem David. Evtl hab ich bis zum Treffen auch noch ein grösseres Auto. Momentan steht ein T5 Langversion zur Diskussion. Da würden dann noch mehr Leute und Bikes reinpassen.

Cleiende, schlechten Tag gehabt? Sorry das ich gefragt habe!


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Cleiende, schlechten Tag gehabt? Sorry das ich gefragt habe!



Nein. Aber die Frage hätte aufgrund des Links zunächst nicht gestellt werden müssen.
Zwei Highlights aus den Veranstaltungen, die ich in den letzten 18 Jahren organisiert habe:
"Nehmen die Seilbahnen auch Hunde mit?" - Wintersportwochenende in der Schweiz
"Gibt es zum Frühstück auch Joghurt mit linksdrehender Milchsäure" - Tagung in der Rhön

Wichtig ist zunächst mal den Platz zu haben. Wieviele Stellplätze wir brauchen wird sich zum August hin noch weisen. Und dann gehen wir auch in die Details
- Wer kommt wann?
- Wer kann noch jemanden mitnehmen?
- Wer bringt was mit?
- Touren


----------



## TigersClaw (13. April 2011)

Schon okay. Wir trinken aufm Treffen ein Lübzer Urkraft drauf und lachen drüber


----------



## spatzel (13. April 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nein. Aber die Frage hätte aufgrund des Links zunächst nicht gestellt werden müssen.
> Zwei Highlights aus den Veranstaltungen, die ich in den letzten 18 Jahren organisiert habe:
> "Nehmen die Seilbahnen auch Hunde mit?" - Wintersportwochenende in der Schweiz
> "Gibt es zum Frühstück auch Joghurt mit linksdrehender Milchsäure" - Tagung in der Rhön
> ...


----------



## Beaufighter (13. April 2011)

Hier nun eine weniger... die Woche drauf habe ich eine Abgabe. So wie es immer läuft wird dann die Zeit knapp und Wochenende maloche ist dann angesagt. Schade, wäre sehr gern dabei gewesen.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## epic2006 (14. April 2011)

Na, dann werd ich den Lars (pago79) noch überreden und so für den Ausgleich sorgen, bei mir bleibts bei der Zusage.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (14. April 2011)

Dann können wir ja auch ein Lars-Treffen machen....;-)
ciao
auch Lars


----------



## Mr.GT (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
leider habe ich anscheinend zu spät von dem GT Treffen erfahren. Gibts es auch ein Plätzchen für Nachzügler?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Mai 2011)

Nicht mit dem Nickname, den darf ausschliesslich der Hans tragen


----------



## Kruko (13. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem. Auch Neuankömmlinge sind gern gesehen. Da der Termin für das Treffen eh erst im August ist, bist Du auch noch nicht zu spät dran. Also Termin notieren und sich am 19.8 in der Rhön einfinden.


----------



## esp262 (14. Mai 2011)

hmmm 
trefft ihr euch nur zum bierchen zischen oder fahrt ihr auch eine runde


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2011)

Primär wird natürlich geradelt ... hoffe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (15. Mai 2011)

esp262 schrieb:


> hmmm
> trefft ihr euch nur zum bierchen zischen oder fahrt ihr auch eine runde



Freitag geht es los mit dem Aufbau des Fahrerlagers und anschließendem Bierchen und Grillen so lange Lust ist. Am Samstag geht es dann los auf das Rad. Es wurden die letzten Jahre zwei Touren geboten. Eine Strecke mit ca. 50km, die kurze hatte ca. 30km. Wie der Organisator das in diesem Jahr macht, lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Samstagabend nach der Tour werden dann die üblichen "Schraubergespräche" bei einem Bier und Gegrilltem geführt. Eventuell kommt es am Sonntagmorgen zu einer weiteren Tour. Wie gesagt, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.
Also, ich freue mich schon riesig die "alten" Bekannten wieder zu sehen und "Neue" kennen zu lernen.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2011)

Kleiner Nightride am Freitag Abend? So als Idee.


----------



## camp001 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich melde mich auch mal als nachzügler   
Und den Termin habe ich mir auch schon notiert hehe 

@ TigersClaw: Kleiner Nightride hört sich für mich gut an.
Irgendwie fahre ich auch gerne nachts / Abends


----------



## mountymaus (18. Mai 2011)

Hier ein schöner [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxL626stjzs"]YouTube        - Lupine Betty - A Love Story (Contest Winning Entry)[/nomedia] Spot, um die Wartezeit bis zum Treffen und zum  eventuellen Nightride zu verkürzen...


----------



## Mr.GT (18. Mai 2011)

Welches Bike bringt man denn da mit um nicht Under- / Overdressed zu sein!

Gibts ne Tauschbörse, Show & Shine, etc. ?

@Mountymaus: cooles Video!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2011)

Man bringt GT mit, und zwar so viele wie möglich


----------



## Kruko (18. Mai 2011)

Ich will Euch ja nicht schon jetzt den Spaß verderben, aber bitte denkt an folgendes:

Es wohnt niemand in der Rhön und es ist auch keiner schon einen Tag vorher vor Ort.

Bei den Tourenplanungen müssen wir ein klein wenig auf cleiende Rücksicht nehmen. Er ist der einzige, der sich dort auskennt.

Zum Thema Nightright: 

Wäre eine schöne Idee, aber wir haben August und es wird entsprechend spät dunkel. Zu dem Zeitpunkt werde ich persönlich nach entsprechenden Genuss der Gerstenlimo und dem Verzehr von totem GeTier auf kein Rad steigen um einen Nightride zu starten. Dies wird vielen so gehen. Die Lampen haben sich aber bisher immer als nützlich erwiesen. Also bitte mitbringen.

Zum Thema Räder:

Jeder kann natürlich so viele Räder wie möglich mitbringen. Aber auch hier bitte daran denken: Wir sind auf einem Campingplatz. Jeder muss sein Rad bzw. seine Räder so absichern, dass nichts abhanden kommt. Einen abschließbaren Raum wird es wohl nicht geben. Also lieber darauf achten, dass man ein Rad dabei hat, mit dem man auch eine Tour fahren kann. Ein Lobo oder DHI ist zum fahren fehl am Platz, wird aber immer gern angeschaut.

Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht zu viel negatives aufgezählt habe.

Ach ja. Teile für die Börse nicht vergessen!! Bisher habe ich immer etwas gefunden, wobei der Satz mal wieder eindeutig zweideutig ist.


----------



## cleiende (18. Mai 2011)

Danke gt-heini!

Zum Thema Räder ist alles gesagt, HT oder Fully, beides brauchbar. Freerider könnt Ihr daheim lassen.
"Show and shine" gibt es sicher auch, aber es wird zuvorderst gefahren!

Touren: 
Samstag:
Option 1: 70km Rhön incl. Wasserkuppe mit Höhenmetern satt
Option 2: 50km Rhön mit auch noch ordentlich Höhenmetern
(für die Tour suche ich noch einen Guide mit einem GPS-Gerät -> Freiwillige vor)

Sonntag
ca. 30km Tour incl. Kreuzberg, auch das mit Höhenmetern

GPS Tracks bei Gelegenheit, ist ja noch Zeit, es wird dann zu gegebener Zeit einen "was Ihr alles wissen müsst" Post geben.


----------



## camp001 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt nicht so ein wirklich GPS gerät aber mein Handy hat GPS und zeichnet auf wunsch alles auf...
also Höhenmeter, Durchschnitts Geschwindigkeit, Min. Höhe, Max. Höhe, Max. Km/h, Min. Km/h und natürlich die gefahrene strecke...in Schrieftform und auch in Grafform...es arbeitet mit Google Maps...

das habe ich anzubieten...weiß aber nicht ob du sowas meintest...


----------



## camp001 (18. Mai 2011)

*Der Akku hält mit GPS ca. 10 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2011)

Mein Garmin Edge 705 und ich, wir stellen uns gerne als Guide zur Verfügung


----------



## camp001 (18. Mai 2011)

Das klingt doch super  
sag ich jetzt einfach mal...
cleiende sieht das bestimmt ähnlich


----------



## epic2006 (18. Mai 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Option 2: 50km Rhön mit auch noch ordentlich Höhenmetern
> (für die Tour suche ich noch einen Guide mit einem GPS-Gerät -> Freiwillige vor)
> 
> 
> GPS Tracks bei Gelegenheit, ist ja noch Zeit, es wird dann zu gegebener Zeit einen "was Ihr alles wissen müsst" Post geben.



Ich sag dann mal HIER, zumindest hab ich so ein Gerät und die entsprechenden Karten. (Ausserdem brauch ich so nur die kurze Runde fahren)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## camp001 (19. Mai 2011)

In was für einen Tempo fahrt ihr alle eigentlich bei den Touren...also wie ist es so die letzten jahre gleaufen??


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2011)

Es wurde versucht, so zu fahren, das alle mitkommen. Aber erfahrungsgemäss klappt das um so weniger, um so grösser die Gruppen werden


----------



## camp001 (19. Mai 2011)

Ja da hast du wohl recht...aber in einer Gruppe macht es ja eig. gleich noch mehr spaß 
ich werde einfach mein bestes geben


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2011)

Gib nicht Dein Bestes, sondern nur so viel wie der Letzte. Dann bleibt die Gruppe auch zusammen


----------



## camp001 (19. Mai 2011)

ja das meinte ich auch damit  ich meinte damit das ich mein bestes gebe um das selbe tempo wie der großteil zu fahren


----------



## cleiende (19. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es wurde versucht, so zu fahren, das alle mitkommen. Aber erfahrungsgemäss klappt das um so weniger, um so grösser die Gruppen werden



Wenn Du das sagst, warst ja oft genug dabei.

Zumindest fahren die zwei Gruppen bewusst einen Teil der Strecke zusammen damit man umsteigen kann. Und keiner scheut sich offensichtlich Überforderte darauf hinzuweisen.
Auf der langen Strecke solltest Du im steilen Gelände einen gefahrenen Schnitt von 16-18km/h halten können.

Und ehrlich, Ihr seid alt genug. Wer sich komplett überschätzt hat kehrt um, wer Zweifel hat steckt zur Sicherheit genug Kohle fürs Taxi ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2011)

Ich war nur einmal dabei. Aber fahre oft genug in verschiedenen Gruppen mit, 2x die Woche, und es is immer das Gleiche.


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es wurde versucht, so zu fahren, das alle mitkommen. Aber erfahrungsgemäss klappt das um so weniger, um so grösser die Gruppen werden




Einige meinen ja auch die Sau rauslassen zu müssen und heizen vor, obwohl sie gar nicht wissen wo es lang geht. Normalerweise wird sich nach dem/der Schwächsten orientiert.






cleiende schrieb:


> Auf der langen Strecke solltest Du im *steilen* Gelände einen gefahrenen Schnitt von 16-18km/h halten können.




Das finde ich aber schon ganz schön viel... Dann kann ich mir die Strecke sparen...


----------



## camp001 (20. Mai 2011)

@ mountymaus 

denke er meint das bestimmt nur als richtwert...wenn jetzt alle ein bisschen langsamer sind ist es doch bestimmt auch kein thema...ich meine ich kenn ihn jetzt nicht persöhnlich aber denke wenn es sich nur um ein paar abweichungen handelt sieht er das bestimmt nicht eng  
Aber sonst hat er vollkommen recht jeder weiß auf was er sich einlässt und jeder sollte sich auch selber gut einschätzen können. 

@cleiende

Tut mir leid für diese frage aber sie intressiert mich nunmal...nicht weil ich mir das alles nicht zutraue sondern einfach so aus interesse....was verstehst du denn unter steilem gelände

mfg 
camp001


----------



## cleiende (21. Juni 2011)

So sieht es heute aus, bevor ich in Urlaub gehe:





Nicht konkret geäußert habern sich
Mr.GT
Esp262

@camp001
Steil sind 10%, ab 15% wird es fies steil. In der Rhön hat man das auch schonmal länger vor sich.

@all:
Bis Mitte Juli ist mir alles egal was ihr hier reinpostet
Tofu1000 wird sich noch mit dem Thema "T-Shirt" hier einklinken.

Haut rein, ich freu mich auf drei Wochen Urlaub im Mittelmeer.


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juni 2011)

Dann wünschen wir dir einen schönen Urlaub und gute Erholung.


----------



## camp001 (21. Juni 2011)

Wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub cleinende.



cleiende schrieb:


> @camp001
> Steil sind 10%, ab 15% wird es fies steil. In der Rhön hat man das auch schonmal länger vor sich.



Danke damit kann ich doch was anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (12. Juli 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...
> Tofu1000 wird sich noch mit dem Thema "T-Shirt" hier einklinken.
> ...



So, nun isses so weit! Die Teilnehmer (und einige andere) haben Post!  Ich hoffe euch gefällt, was ihr seht - sonst  Bitte antwortet mir möglichst zeitnah, die Zeit ist momentan nicht mein Freund...

Cheers!
Steve


----------



## tofu1000 (18. Juli 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte antwortet mir möglichst zeitnah
> ...



So kurzer Zwischenstand: Ich bin mir durchaus im Klaren, dass der Antwortkorridor von mir sehr eng gesteckt wurde. Bisher habe von etwa einem Drittel der Angeschriebenen eine positive/negative Rückmeldung, obwohl ich diese gern bis gestern 00:00 haben wollte und heute gerne die erforderlichen Größen übermitteln wollte. Sollte sich das nicht noch relativ kurzfristig ändern, ist die Shirtsache für dieses Jahr wohl gestorben (ich bin bisher bei 5 Shirts.....). Verzeiht wenn ich etwas vergnatzt wirken sollte, aber ihr bringt mich gegenüber meinem Freund, dem Drucker, in eine sehr unangenehme Situation. Nichtsdestotrotz würde mich der Grund für die mangelnde Rückmeldung interessieren: Alle im Urlaub? Zu teuer? Nicht euer Geschmack? WTF?

*Update:* 8 Shirts!  Also los!


----------



## cleiende (24. Juli 2011)

So, bei dem tollen Wetter fang ich doch mal an an das Thema "Bischofsheim" zu erinnern.

*Termin* 19/08 abends bis 21/08 nachmittags

*Anmeldestand* (s. oben):
Es scheinen ca. 12 Leutchen zu werden.
Wer noch aussteigt oder hinzukommen will tut dies bitte hier kund, irgendwann muss ich dem Campingplatz eine Anzahl Plätze nennen, die wir brauchen.

*Touren:*
Samstag
Lange Tour ca. 70km incl. Wasserkuppe
Kürzere Tour ca. 50km, ohne Wasserkuppe. Die Tour zweigt nach der Hälfte von der langenTour ab.

Sonntag:
Kreuzberg, ca. 30km. Der "heilige Berg" der Franken, der muss sein!
Option auf Verlängerung: Incl. Kissinger Hütte, dann ca. 55km

Für die kurze Tour am Samstag bräuchte ich einen Co-Guide. GPS kann ich ggfs stellen, Karte ggfs auch. Klären wir bitte via PN oder Telefon vor dem Treffen.

*Wer bringt was mit? *
Bisher hat jeder etwas zur Ausstattung des Treffen beigetragen.
Grundbeitrag ist immer Gerstenlimo nach persönlicher Präferenz.

Ich mache mal den Anfang:
2 Festzeltgarnituren
1 grosse Plane 4,5 x 4,5 Meter 
1 Grill 40 x 40 -> wer was Größeres mitbringen kann, nur zu. Es muss nicht das Modell "Feuerwehrfest sein"

*Was fehlt auf alle Fälle noch:*
Beleuchtung für abends
Ein Feuerfass (peru73, ping mich bitte mal an)

*Mitfahrgelegenheiten:*
Freitag ca. 13:00 ab HG oder FFM Bergen-Enkenheim mit mir

*Sonstiges:*
Bitte ab jetzt brav den Teller leer essen, das Wetter ist echt zum Abgewöhnen. Es fehlt nur noch daß es auf der Wasserkuppe schneit.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juli 2011)

Ich brauche Platz für einen Kleintransporter (T5 Grösse) und ein kleines Zelt. Mitbringen tue ich einen grossen Kasten Lübzer Urkraft und einen kleinen Erdinger Alkfrei.

Guide für die kleine Tour mach ich gerne, GPS ist vorhanden, genug Power für die grosse Tour wahrscheinlich nicht 

Ich werde A19 über Berlin / Leipzig fahren, wer mit will sollte rechtzeitig Bescheid sagen. Platz ist genug vorhanden für 4 Mitfahrer + Bikes.


----------



## cleiende (25. Juli 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag aufgrund der Mail, die ich gestern an den Campingplatzbetreiber gesandt hatte:

Ich zitiere aus der Antwort
"Freitag bei schönem Wetter ist Grillfest auf dem Campingplatz, also gibt es ab 18.00 Uhr Steak und Bratwurst und Bier vom Faß, wenn sie möchten."

Zumindest werden wir nicht verdursten und verhungern sollten wir unsere Vorräte vorzeitig aufgebraucht haben.


----------



## mountymaus (25. Juli 2011)

Wir haben auf jeden Fall wieder den Wohnwagen mit Sonnensegel dabei...

Falls nichts außergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt...


----------



## cleiende (25. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, eines noch:

*GPS-Daten*
s. Anhang


----------



## Cad2 (26. Juli 2011)

so, ich sage dann mal zu. brauche nur platz für ein zelt. fahre dann mit tigersclaw mit, tempestboy kann gestrichen werden, der muss arbeiten.
Bringe noch einen kasten gerstensaft mit


----------



## mountymaus (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo , ich eröffne dann mal das LMB... 
Wer mag kann sich ja im LMB anmelden...

Dann kann man ungefähr sehen, wer erscheint...Oh man, ich bin ja schon echt gespannt auf neue Gesichter...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juli 2011)

Angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camp001 (27. Juli 2011)

jo auch angemeldet  
mal ne frage fährt wer an oder durch NRW der mich mit nehemn könnte??
Wenn das nicht geht lege ich eine längere rad tour mit einem zwischen stop in Hanau bei mein Bruder ein xD also soll heißen ich bin aufjedenfall dabei 
komme was wolle 
und noch eine allgemeine frage wie viel geld sollte ich mitbringen??


----------



## mountymaus (27. Juli 2011)

Wie viel Geld du brauchst, musst du in erster Linie selber wissen.
Du kannst bei Rhöncamping auf die HP gehen und dort siehst du schon mal die Gebühr. Ansonsten nimm das mit, was du für dich zum Leben brauchst.


----------



## camp001 (27. Juli 2011)

Oki vielen dank 
Die Gebühren Seite habe ich beim letzten besuch der HP irgendwie übersehen


----------



## epic2006 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich muss leider in letzter Minute absagen, bei mir hat sich beruflich was getan und mein geplantes "FREI" wurde mir gestrichen

Sollte es widererwarten doch noch was werden, versuche ich irgendwie so unterzukommen, Platz für ein Zelt wird sich wohl finden, sonst penn ich im Kofferraum.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Juli 2011)

Hi Folks,

gute Nachrichten: Es gibt auch dieses Jahr wieder T-Shirts! Aber nur wenn ihr mein Konto reich beschenkt!  Also alle, die bisher noch nicht überwiesen haben, aber ein Shirt bestellt haben, bitte überweisen.

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Cad2 (5. August 2011)

schlechte nachrichten, muss leider absagen wegen arbeit  falls ich doch noch irgendwie dabei sein kann werde ich es versuchen.


----------



## camp001 (5. August 2011)

Das ist schade  
ich hoffe es ergibt sich doch noch kurzfristig was bei dir


----------



## Cad2 (5. August 2011)

das hoffe ich auch. meine bergziege will rauf auf die berge


----------



## geistritter (6. August 2011)

Hallo GTler,
ich bin hier auf euch gestoßen durch euer anstehendes Treffen in der Rhön in Bischofsheim. Ich wohne vor Ort. Wenns offene Fragen gibt, gerne.

Ich hoffe, dass alles nach eueren Wünschen abläuft. Führen kann ich euch leider nicht, da mein Schlüsselbein bis da vermutlich noch nicht wieder heil ist. Wenn ihr überhaupt einen Geisterfahrer mitmehmen würdet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (8. August 2011)

Hallo liebe GT'ler 

Bald ist es wieder so weit. Das GT-Treffen rückt immer näher.

Momentan sieht es noch etwas mau mit den "Anmeldungen" aus.

Gebt euch einen Ruck und meldet euch.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2011)

Das muss ich auch leider auch sagen. Die Zahl der Anmeldungen bist jetzt ist erschreckend gering. Leute, so geht das aber nicht ... LOS, ANMELDEN, MARSCH MARSCH


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2011)

Wo sind die Anmeldungen von 

Chat Chambers
cyclery.de
Davidbelize
GT-Hinterland
karl54de
kingmoe
Kint (wie konnte ich Dich nur vergessen??)
lyteka
Manni1599
MKAB
MUD´doc
oldman
planetsmasher
Rahbari
Salzbrezel
SpeedyR
Stemmel
tofu1000
versus



Oder braucht Ihr eine schriftliche Einladung?? 

Der Tomasius ist ja leider im Urlaub. 

Falls ich jemanden nun nicht persönlich angesprochen habe, so bitte ich um Verzeihung.  Als Entschädigung gibt es dann eine Gerstenlimo auf dem Treffen.


----------



## Kint (8. August 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ...
> Falls ich jemanden nun nicht persönlich angesprochen habe, so bitte ich um Verzeihung.  Als Entschädigung gibt es dann eine Gerstenlimo auf dem Treffen.



Ich wurde nicht angesprochen, kann das gut nachvollziehen, und komme deswegen auch nicht... 


spass 
- ich kann einfach nicht. 
Trotz der Tatsache dass die Location mir wahrscheinlich nie besser gelegen kommen wird..


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2011)

Entschuldigung. Ich schließ Dich auch in mein Nachtgebet dafür ein. 

Du hattest es ja auch geschrieben, daher hatte ich Dich nicht gelistet.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2011)

Dadurch das Cad2 abgesagt hat, ist mein Auto komplett frei. Ich brauche Mitfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (8. August 2011)

im norden gibt es wohl nicht so viele GT's. komme ja evtl noch mit. muss man sehen wegen arbeit.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2011)

Jo gib Gas, lohnt sich ... auch für die anderen, gibt viel Norddeutsches Bier


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jo gib Gas, lohnt sich



Volle Zustimmung


----------



## cleiende (8. August 2011)

Ich möchte nochmal an diesen Beitrag erinnern:



cleiende schrieb:


> .....
> *Termin* 19/08 abends bis 21/08 nachmittags
> 
> ....
> ...



So, Feuerfass ist geregelt.
Ein zweiter oder ein größerer Grill wird noch gesucht. U.A.w.g.
Beleuchtung dito.

Nochmal der Link zum Campingplatz:
http://www.rhoencamping.de/
=> Freibad inklusive, wenn das kein Anreiz ist. Schön nach der Tour ne Runde Schwimmen gehen, das hat was.

Und weil der Kollege GT-Heini das angesprochen hat hier zur Rekapitulation die Entwicklung der Anmeldungen.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. August 2011)

Moin,

Daggi und ich werden nicht teilnehmen, wir sind an diesem WE auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen (Beppo heiratet, ein guter Freund und Mountainbiker).

Ausserdem muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, das mich die Aussagen zur Strecke und der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit echt abschrecken. 
Sicherlich gehöhrt eine gewisse Grundausdauer und Fitnes dazu, aber geforderte 17 Km/h im Schnitt und im steilen Gelände, das werde ich sicher nicht schaffen. Obwohl ich dieses Jahr recht gut drauf bin.


Wir wünschen euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, bestes Wetter und kommt allesamt heil wieder nach Hause.

Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2011)

Näxtes Jahr machen wir das Treffen bei uns in Mecklenburg an der Ostseeküste. Und dann zeigen wir euch mal, das man auch hier auf 70km über 1000hm fahren kann


----------



## lyteka (9. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... an der Ostseeküste... das man auch hier auf 70km über 1000hm fahren kann



Du meinst sicher 100hm   




Scherz


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2011)

Nein ich meine 1000hm


----------



## lyteka (9. August 2011)

Na dann lass uns mal die Dünen rocken


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2011)

Von mir aus gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (9. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne



Komm auf dich zurück


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Daggi und ich werden nicht teilnehmen, wir sind an diesem WE auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen (Beppo heiratet, ein guter Freund und Mountainbiker).



Das ist ein Grund nicht zu erscheinen. Bestell bitte von uns die besten Grüße an Beppo und seiner Zukünftigen



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ausserdem muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, das mich die Aussagen zur Strecke und der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit echt abschrecken.
> Sicherlich gehöhrt eine gewisse Grundausdauer und Fitnes dazu, aber geforderte 17 Km/h im Schnitt und im steilen Gelände, das werde ich sicher nicht schaffen. Obwohl ich dieses Jahr recht gut drauf bin.



Du bist abgeschreckt??? Bisher wurde noch niemand im Wald zurückgelassen und auch Du hättest die Strecken problemlos fahren können. Es sollte vielmehr jedem klar sein, dass es ums Biken und nicht um einen Kindergeburtstag geht. Ein Rennen soll dort nicht gefahren werden. Da hätte ich auch keinen Bock drauf. Die Geschichte habe ich erst kürzlich in den Alpen durch. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....


----------



## Mr.GT (9. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin Do. & Fr. beruflich noch in Bonn. Mache meine Erscheinen davon abhängig wann ich nach hause komme.

Ist wäre mein erstes GT-Treffen,...   wie viele GTs bringt Ihr denn so mit?

Beste Grüße


p.s. neue Fotos online!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2011)

ich werde 3 oder 4 mitbringen, Zaskar / Marathon / Sanction. Beim DHi bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, hängt davon ab ob es bis dahin noch da ist


----------



## camp001 (9. August 2011)

Ich werde nur mein Zaskar mitbringen  was gestern endlich seine decals bekommen hat


----------



## lyteka (10. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Beim DHi bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, hängt davon ab ob es bis dahin noch da ist



Moin, wenn es noch da ist und du Platz hast im Auto, dann bring das Teil doch bitte mal mit...


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2011)

Nur noch eine Woche 

Nächsten Freitag sitzen wir dann schon beim  und genießen das Wochenende. Hoffentlich ist uns der Wettergott wohlgesonnen.


----------



## camp001 (13. August 2011)

ja dann ist es endlich so weit  
ich saß heute schon 16 stunden im sattel um habe 250 Km zurückgelegt 
bin jetzt bei meinem bruder in nähe Hanau


----------



## cleiende (14. August 2011)

Fein, nachdem mir diese Woche zwei Zähne entfernt wurden bin ich ziemlich schlapp und freue mich daß Du uns ziehen wirst.

Wo wir grad bei "schlapp" sind: Darf ich bei der Gelegenheit nochmal an zwei Punkte erinnern auf die noch keiner eingegangen ist?
1) Ein zweiter oder ein größerer Grill wird noch gesucht. 
2) Beleuchtung für abends auch.
*Los, wer bringt das Zeug mit?*

Was die *Touren* angeht:
Ich habe ein zweites GPS (GPSMAP 60 CS) organisiert und klar, eine zweite Karte habe ich auch. Allerdings hat das zweite GPS keine Radhalterung.
Damit sollte sich keiner verfahren, obwohl ich mal vermute daß die grose Runde auch kein Killer wird.

Und bitte weiterhin brav aufessen, bisher erscheint fürs nächste Wochenende ein schmaler Silberstreif am Horizont des Wetterberichtes.

So, ich scheuche nachher mal meinen Neuerwerb auf eine Taunusrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei "schlapp" sind: Darf ich bei der Gelegenheit nochmal an zwei Punkte erinnern auf die noch keiner eingegangen ist?
> 1) Ein zweiter oder ein größerer Grill wird noch gesucht.
> 2) Beleuchtung für abends auch.
> *Los, wer bringt das Zeug mit?*
> ...



Hey, Licht und einen wirklich kleinen Grill (Rundgrill), Grillzange!! werden wir dabei haben. 

Viel Spaß bei der Taunusrunde 

Hier regnet es Hunde und Katzen


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2011)

Hier is noch schönes Wetter


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2011)

Die Wetteraussichten für Bischofsheim sind ja bombastisch, Samstag 21 Grad, Sonntag sogar 26, dazu Sonne satt und kein Regen. Genau so wollen wir das haben!


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten für Bischofsheim sind ja bombastisch, Samstag 21 Grad, Sonntag sogar 26, dazu Sonne satt und kein Regen. Genau so wollen wir das haben!



 Das haben wir doch auch nicht anders verdient.  Dann macht nach der Tour die Gerstenlimo und das tote GeTier noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das haben wir doch auch nicht anders verdient.  Dann macht nach der Tour die Gerstenlimo und das tote GeTier noch mehr Spaß.



Rrrrrrrrichtich


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ach ja, eines noch:
> 
> *GPS-Daten*
> s. Anhang



Checkst Du Tag 2 55km bitte mal. Mapsource sagt die Datei ist defekt.

Wann seit ihr zeitlich am Freitag alle so da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (16. August 2011)

*So, auf geht es:*
Das Wetter scheint mindestens Samstag/Sonntag mitzuspielen. Bitte dünne Windjacke einpacken, auf der Höhe ist es Samstag evtl. frisch. Aber die Badehose könnte am Samstag zum Einsatz kommen, wie gesagt, Eintritt ins Freibad inklusive.

*Wer kommt?*





*Und weiter im Text:*
Wir sind auf dem Campingplatz als "Radsporttreffen" gemeldet, bitte darauf Bezug nehmen wen Ihr eintrefft. Ich komme erst gegen 17/18 Uhr.

Kurz noch die Mail an den Campingplatz:
"Guten Abend Frau Hahner,

die Bestellung "1x Sonne bitte" scheint ja funktioniert zu haben, um so mehr freuen wir uns auf den Aufenthalt in Bischofsheim.
Wir sind aktuell 10 Personen und brauchen maximal 8 Stellplätze für 7 Kfz, 6 Zelte, 2 Wohnwagen und einen Anhänger. Dazu bitte 2 Stromanschlüsse.

Lassen Sie uns doch bitte als Gruppe unter den Stichwort "Radsporttreffen" firmieren, so können Sie den zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten anreisenden Teilnehmern den richtigen Stellplatz zuweisen.

....

Nochmal vielen Dank und bis Freitag, ich werde ca 17:00 - 18:00 eintreffen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,     "

_Mann, was freu ich mich auf das Kreuzbergbier am Sonntag...._

Bis dann!


----------



## versus (17. August 2011)

hallo cleiende 

wie schon vorangekündigt werde ich nicht kommen können. ich hatte es mir zwischenzeitlich vorgenommen, da sis wegen einer verletzung ausgefallen ist. 
allerdings ist nun am kommenden sonntag spatenstich und da sollte ich dann schon anwesend sein, da ich eine aktive rolle dabei habe 

ich wünsche allen viel spass und möglichst schönes wetter


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2011)

Schade


----------



## versus (17. August 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schade



finde ich auch. echt.


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2011)

Ein Wiedersehen wäre mal wieder an der Zeit. 

@ all

Nur noch 2 mal schlafen


----------



## Kint (17. August 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ....
> allerdings ist nun am kommenden sonntag spatenstich und da sollte ich dann schon anwesend sein, da ich eine aktive rolle dabei habe ...



für Dich selbst oder im Auftrag ? Bei erstem meinen Glückwunsch. 

und ich schliesse mich den Wünschen für ne Gute Zeit und gutes Wetter natürlich an ...


----------



## versus (17. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> für Dich selbst oder im Auftrag ? Bei erstem meinen Glückwunsch.



leider nicht für mich, für mein aktuelles projekt. es werden ein haufen politiker anwesend sein, ich werde viel zuhören und ein wenig reden müssen und dann gibt es (weil es sich um ein sportzentrum handelt)alkoholfreie getränke.  
dazu spielt dann auch noch eine jazzkombo - also genau mein ding


----------



## Kint (17. August 2011)

klingt nach dem geeigneten Event um mal so richtig aus der Rolle zu fallen...  Erscheinst Du passend zum Projekt in Spandex ?


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2011)

Wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr mit einem Basar aus?? Ich werde vorsichtshalber ein paar Sachen einpacken.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2011)

Gute Idee, ich werd auch so eniges dabei haben, unter anderem 3 Bikes die zum Verkauf stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> klingt nach dem geeigneten Event um mal so richtig aus der Rolle zu fallen...  Erscheinst Du passend zum Projekt in Spandex ?



würde ich gerne, zumal das ganze in einer sehr rennradtauglichen gegend stattfindet.allerdings muss ich vielleicht etwas repräsentativeres überwerfen.


----------



## cleiende (17. August 2011)

So, hoffentlich letztes Update:

*Basar:*
Es gibt wie immer einen Basar, jeder bringt mit was er tauschen oder verkaufen möchte.

*Totes Tier fürs Feuer:*
Auch in Bischofsheim gibt es eine Metzgerei (keine Fleischtheke beim ReWe o.ä.), das bietet sich für einen kurzen Einkauf an.

Metzgerei Gutermuth
Bahnhofstrasse 18 (nah am Platz)
oder
Marktplatz 1

*Wetter:*





Bis jetzt scheint alles zu passen.


----------



## Kint (18. August 2011)

versus schrieb:


> würde ich gerne, zumal das ganze in einer sehr rennradtauglichen gegend stattfindet.allerdings muss ich vielleicht etwas repräsentativeres überwerfen.



was steht denn auf der Einladung ? 

Black tie ? 







oder einfach nur formell ? 






http://www.cleansnipe.com/pf33/primal-wear-triton-youth-cycling-jersey.htm

scnr...  /threadnapping.


----------



## spatzel (18. August 2011)

............na klasse,und wie jedes Jahr klappts bei mir dann doch wieder nicht,ich bekomm langsam nen Vogel.....wollt eigentlich kurzfristig zusagen,aber da meine Eltern nächstes WE umziehen ist jetzt schon einiges geboten.....super!Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß,keine Verletzungen und gutes Wetter ist ja eh schon angesagt.....!Haut rein!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2011)

spatzel, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen. Mich hält dieses Jahr nichts vom Treffen ab, zumal ich letztes Jahr schon nicht dabei war 

Bin jetzt Räder waschen und vorbereiten, packen usw.


----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2011)

Wir haben auch gerade unser Domizil geholt


----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2011)

Kann denn noch jemand Grillkohle mitbringen??


Noch 1x schlafen


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2011)

Kriegen wir Kohle nicht vor Ort?

Räder sind verstaut, Schlafzeug, Bier und Frühstück auch


----------



## cleiende (18. August 2011)

Ich habe 9kg Grill-Briketts im Hänger dabei.
Holz für den Feuerkorb auch.
Und ich will NICHTS davon am Sonntag wieder einladen müssen.

@Tiger: Wozu ein Frühstück wenn Du Bier dabei hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (18. August 2011)

Wir bringen ein bischen Beleuchtung mit , Grill passt leider nicht mehr rein .

Verstaut ist noch garnix , aber ich hab Morgen Urlaub und dann geht das grosse Packen los - Bikes bringen wir zwei mit - welche ist noch nicht entschieden und für den Basar versuch ich auch noch ne Kiste zu packen .

Ziel ist es , so gegen 18-19 Uhr in Bischofsheim zu sein .

Wir freuen uns schon riesig auf alte Bekannte und natürlich auch auf die "Neuen" .


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2011)

Wir machen uns gleich los und werden so gegen 15.00 dort sein. Wir wünschen allen eine gute Anreise und freuen uns Euch in Kürze sehen zu dürfen.


----------



## camp001 (19. August 2011)

jo ich wünsche euch eine gute fahrt  
man sieht sich


----------



## lyteka (19. August 2011)

Dann allen eine gute, stau- uns stressfreie Anreise. 
Werde, wie gewöhnlich, erst Samstag morgens anreisen...


----------



## cleiende (19. August 2011)

camp001 schrieb:


> man sieht sich



in ca. 90 Min sollten wir uns sehen.


----------



## cleiende (21. August 2011)

Impressionen

















































































Am Samstag standen 71km und 1600hm auf der Uhr.
Die Tour am Sonntag fiel leider dem Regen zum Opfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (21. August 2011)

Ach ja, die Tour.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2011)

Bin soeben gelandet, nach ziemlich genau 6 Stunden Fahrzeit. Alles weitere im Laufe der Woche. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle die dabei waren, und ganz besonders als unseren Orga Christoph


----------



## Rahbari (21. August 2011)

Danke für die Bilder - wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein konnte...

Ist der Verkäufer auf dem Foto hier im Forum? Ich suche nämlich ein GT Trikot...


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2011)

Gut gelandet und gut gegessen. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen 

Vielen Dank an Christoph für die Orga und für das wirklich tolle Wochenende und für die schöne Tour. Es hat viel Spaß gemacht und wir haben uns wieder gefreut viele nette Gleichgesinnte zu treffen. Wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf das Treffen 2012. 

@Rahbari

Welche Größe suchst Du?? Ein XL-Trikot war von mir.


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2011)

Moin Allerseits

Auch wir sind Gestern wieder heile in die Heimat zurückgekommen und im Gegensatz zur Anfahrt auch recht zügig .

Es war wie immer eine sehr entspannte Veranstaltung - hier ein dickes Lob an Christoph für die Orga und wie immer hat man alte Bekannte getroffen und neue Gesichter kennen gelernt .

Schade auch , dass es bei so einigen kurzfristig wieder nicht geklappt hat - besonders schade dass Steve nicht da war , der ja immerhin die Trikots fertigen ließ - kamen allerdings rechtzeitig per Express beim Treffen an .

Also dann bis hoffentlich spätestens nächstes Jahr .

Benjamin , Kerstin und Nils
*
MEHR BILDER BITTE*


----------



## versus (22. August 2011)

mehr


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2011)

Fotos gibbs nur für Teilnehmer


----------



## lyteka (22. August 2011)

Hi,
auch von mir nochmals Dank an das Christoph-Orga-Team 
Hat alles gut geklapp, ein gelungenes WE mit netten-verrückten Leuten 
Werd diese Woche, so keiner der Teilnehmer Einwände hat, noch einige Fotos hochladen wollen...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2011)

Man beachte den Feuertopf ... und meinen Campingspaten )


----------



## Kruko (22. August 2011)

Mach bitte bei mir sofort den Porno-Balken weg.  Da sehe ich so breit aus. 

Und bei meiner Maus ist der Balken ebenso mehr als flüssig, nämlich überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (22. August 2011)

Na gerne doch


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2011)

Keine Balken für mich , Kerstin und Nils bitte


----------



## lyteka (23. August 2011)

Hier nun einige weitere Impressionen vom GT-Treffen 2011

Am Start alles eng beisammen...




Kollektives Fahrradwandern 




Mann/Frauschaftsfoto...




Gehört immer dazu 




Der Weg war das Ziel, nur dieses Ziel war leider geschlossen...





Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## camp001 (23. August 2011)

Ich bin grade eben auch endlich gelandet nach 11 stunden im Sattel tut mir der allerwerteste weh  ist ja aber ach verständlich


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2011)

Ein paar Fotos habe ich auch gemacht:
(Draufklicken für grössere Versionen)


----------



## Mr.GT (24. August 2011)

Das sieht ja alles bestens aus und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt! Bei diesen klasse Fotos ärgere ich mich noch mehr darüber, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte :-(
Die Eurobike ist der nächste große Termin im Bikekalender, wie wärs mit einem kollektiven Treffen am GT Stand?

Gruß
Mr.GT


----------



## lyteka (25. August 2011)

Fortsetzung der Impressionen vom GT-Treffen 2011


"Northshore" in der Rhön...




GeTiere als Grenzgänger...




Mit Sprachbarriere aber ohne Verständigungsproblemen auf der Wasserkuppe... 




Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## versus (25. August 2011)

danke für die bilder! sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## 4gethepain (25. August 2011)

Hey Folks,
dies Jahr wars nicht möglich zu kommen
frischen Nachwuchs, der 3, nen Bub Abendschule..undundund 
wie das halt is schade
Gruß an alle GTler
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (26. August 2011)

So, heute noch einige Bilder vom (leider) verregnetem Sonntag...

"Lagerleben"...




"Nicht die Mama"  und unser jüngster Teilnehmer, der kleine Nils 




Gemeinsames Mittagessen zum Abschluß im Kloster Kreuzberg...
Man/Frau beachte bitte die schönen T-Shirt 
Dank hierfür und Grüße an Steve 




END


----------



## Ketterechts (26. August 2011)

Vielen Dank Rene für die vielen tollen Bilder .

Und Insa - steht dir sehr gut so ein kleiner Racker ;-)


----------



## Kint (26. August 2011)

schicke Fotos...


----------



## mountymaus (26. August 2011)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Rene für die vielen tollen Bilder .
> 
> Und Insa - steht dir sehr gut so ein kleiner Racker ;-)





Finde ich auch...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2011)

Dann wisst ihr ja was zu tun ist


----------



## SpeedyR (28. August 2011)

Super Bilder,und schön wieder einige bekannte Gesichter gesehen zu haben...hoff das es nächstes Jahr klappt!

Beste Grüße aus Shanghai/China

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

